# Custom build



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

While the rest of you are over there playing with your builds, this one is almost there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

But where are the molded in cup holders homie? Haha
Looks great!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Sorry I forgot about them


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2019)

Is that the Chris Morejohn Cockswain model I’ve been hearing about?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It is man!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2019)

That first pic is just sexy, nice work brother!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks brother!!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Your custom built hatches are awesome


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2019)

I think when I get around to building an X-Caliber for myself this is how I will lay out my deck.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

My next one will be this same layout but without a floor.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> Your custom built hatches are awesome


Thank you!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@Boatbrains, now that the circle jerk is over, can you get to work on the X-Caliber?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job Travis. Super layout.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks nutduck...it wasn’t a circle jerk, there was only two of us..


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> Thanks nutduck...it wasn’t a circle jerk, there was only two of us..


Yeah, we were waitin on you @DuckNut to show up for the pivot man job! You never showed, way to be a team player!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Haha


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

What a great build. I can see why your so proud


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I like hatches that drain to the main cockpit, looking good but we need to see the bottom of it!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

specs on that hull? First time I've seen one....


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful! I can’t help but question the judgment of dumping 30K plus into a twenty year old Whip when you can have this for less. 

More for less, how is that not awesome.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> specs on that hull? First time I've seen one....


16’ x 72” 4” draft loaded.. 



Fritz said:


> Beautiful! I can’t help but question the judgment of dumping 30K plus into a twenty year old Whip when you can have this for less.
> 
> More for less, how is that not awesome.


People almost fall out of their chair when I tell them 10k for a hull. Thinking it’s expensive


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2019)

I’ll take one at $10k! Guys, this is a $10k skiff all day long! If I were not building my own design and starting my company, I most certainly would have one! I’ve seen Travis’ work first hand and he does quality work! At that price, if you want to build a Conchfish and do not have the time, space, or skill set... don’t hesitate!


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> That first pic is just sexy, nice work brother!


That craft is a work of art. It just screams nautical big stuff. It appears to be waiting for a gentle hand to lead it into very shallow waters where it will wait patiently while the Master fishes. But "sexy".......bo...uh......bo......uh......bolsters are not big enough. Aside from that it truly is enough to make a life long fisherman jealous. To use words I heard in South Alabama growing up, "it has soul."


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

The more I look at the pictures, the better I like the boat. Soooooooooooooooo..........I've stopped looking. It's not owning a boat that I can't do. It's the "stay within 50 feet of the dock" that takes the fun out.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

If you have the time and space anyone can build a world class flats skiff for a huge savings over a store bought skiff. With the right hull design you can have a skiff that will be at the top of the 
Game. 
The last skiff I built was my Litihum design. I built it in the keys a year ago. 
The skiff shown here fully rigged less engine and trailer cost me $5400.00 in materials. The Engine and trailer were about $7,500.00 more. 
You can see the size of it compared to an HPX. 


Waiting to see the new hull shape.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

That lithium is a good looking skiff!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@Chris Morejohn,

Who is building the Lithium?

I thought it was Brian, but it seems he has gone dark.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Chris Morejohn said:


> View attachment 72870
> View attachment 72868
> View attachment 72866
> If you have the time and space anyone can build a world class flats skiff for a huge savings over a store bought skiff. With the right hull design you can have a skiff that will be at the top of the
> ...


Chris what model was that maverick an hpxt? Or an hpx-v?


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

texasag07 said:


> Chris what model was that maverick an hpxt? Or an hpx-v?


The lithium skiff has been derailed as far as I know. But I have another builder that’s interested in building their own version of it.
Brian Floyd has built the 10 weight skiff molds. He’svery busy so things are moving along when he gets time.
The HPXv shown was our pace boat for the Litihum photo shoot. It had a 90 Suzuki on the stern. Nice skiff but wet running in a beam sea.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

The Coxswain 16


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> @Chris Morejohn,
> 
> Who is building the Lithium?
> 
> I thought it was Brian, but it seems he has gone dark.


I know where it is....


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Travis Smith said:


> The Coxswain 16
> 
> View attachment 73272



What is the difference in specs between the Coxswain and the Conchfish?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Travis Smith said:


> The Coxswain 16
> 
> View attachment 73272


Is this the revamp of the Devilray?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

No this isn’t the devilray.. 

Size wise they are nearly the same. The spray rail is like that of Chittum and Evo. The lower chine is that similar to a Whipray. Best of all worlds!


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

flyclimber said:


> Is this the revamp of the Devilray?


I think the Devilray revamp is called a Boron, and will be available in 12', 14" and 16' lengths.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Pole Position said:


> I think the Devilray revamp is called a Boron, and will be available in 12', 14" and 16' lengths.


The Boron skiff, The Fith Element, is a smaller skiff design that is for 1-2 guys that want to use anywhere from 6-25 hp out boards on it. This design at any of the lengths is stable enough for a fisherman to stand on its sheer without tipping over. It incorporates all my skiff thinking but just in a small light skiff. Look at the skiff I carry on the deck of my Sailboat everywhere. It’s 12’3” long and has crossed the Gulf Stream. It’s our lifeboat.
The Boron design is based off of my experience of running this design over a 29 year time frame virtually every day of my life in all conditions. The difference between my boat skiff is the Borons hulls are all designed around quite poling and fishing. Plans will be available soon. Lots of new designs, plans and ideas coming soon from me. I get lots of time to come up with new stuff or refinements when sailing at sea. No distractions.

The Cockswain as Travis is naming his possible next build is me helping him tweak the CF hull to suit his needs for the same thing but different.


----------



## trouttamer (Jan 6, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Chris Morejohn said:


> The Boron skiff, The Fith Element, is a smaller skiff design that is for 1-2 guys that want to use anywhere from 6-25 hp out boards on it. This design at any of the lengths is stable enough for a fisherman to stand on its sheer without tipping over. It incorporates all my skiff thinking but just in a small light skiff. Look at the skiff I carry on the deck of my Sailboat everywhere. It’s 12’3” long and has crossed the Gulf Stream. It’s our lifeboat.
> The Boron design is based off of my experience of running this design over a 29 year time frame virtually every day of my life in all conditions. The difference between my boat skiff is the Borons hulls are all designed around quite poling and fishing. Plans will be available soon. Lots of new designs, plans and ideas coming soon from me. I get lots of time to come up with new stuff or refinements when sailing at sea. No distractions.
> 
> The Cockswain as Travis is naming his possible next build is me helping him tweak the CF hull to suit his needs for the same thing but different.


Don’t want to derail, I see in your blog post that you’re in Hilo. Are you making your way back to the mainland? I spoke with you and Hal at the Nautical Flea Market, then again at the brewery. I was very envious of your plans.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Scott said:


> Don’t want to derail, I see in your blog post that you’re in Hilo. Are you making your way back to the mainland? I spoke with you and Hal at the Nautical Flea Market, then again at the brewery. I was very envious of your plans.


Scott, I don’t think Travis will mind.
I’am now in Hilo Hawaii working on getting my boat ready for my last leg from Hawaiian waters to BC Canada. The trip is over 2600 miles long and I will singlehand this leg. It’s been my dream to go on nice long jump like this solo.
By the fall Rachel and I will be setting up shop ashore in NC for me to build my latest skiff design as a one-off to video and photo record for the book I’am writing about how to design and build one-off skiffs,small boats in all materials and methods from start to making molds to how to paint. Everything. So we will be out east again till I get my builds and book done next winter.
We will be relocating out west in BC afterwards, but to build the couple of designs I want to use in my documentation to go with my plans sales is way Better to be closer to the skiff market. 
In BC I will concentrate on design work and my art. My goal is to show everyone how anyone can design and build a world class skiff at home, save lots of $ and be your own builder.
See you next winter


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

While @Boatbrains is over there playing around....I’m finishing this one up!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> While @Boatbrains is over there playing around....I’m finishing this one up!
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74112
> View attachment 74114
> View attachment 74116


Looks great! Now where is the rest of it?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Travis Smith said:


> While @Boatbrains is over there playing around....I’m finishing this one up!
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74112
> View attachment 74114
> View attachment 74116


I know a secret 

Super super job Travis


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Mr Chris where can I find a copy of the Boron skiff plans, I was thinking about making a small skiff with my son one day and it might be perfect for us


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great! Should float in nothing...


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Just shy of 4” draft.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick!


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Dayum----you guys are good are good. Just lmao at any idiot who doesn't think that skiff is not worth the 10k plus. Which paint / what color is the topside?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks brother! It’s Matterhorn white and ice Blue.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I’m so impressed.

Bravo Travis, Bravo!

Now give us some performance numbers, when you get them.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

31.1 mph with two people. That’s with the new Yamaha 25 and aluminum prop. Just as it is sitting right there.

Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

This thing came out great Travis! All of you guys are making me super jealous with your custom/at home builds, really wish I had the space and knowledge to build one.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks!! Make space and set up a strong back up in the living room. Anyone can build one. We’re all here for support.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Travis Smith said:


> Thanks!! Make space and set up a strong back up in the living room. Anyone can build one. We’re all here for support.


If yall keep posting these builds I just might have to haha


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

jbnc said:


> If yall keep posting these builds I just might have to haha


You won’t!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

jbnc said:


> If yall keep posting these builds I just might have to haha


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice Travis. I wanna do a 22 ft panga.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

devrep said:


> very nice Travis. I wanna do a 22 ft panga.


Don’t we both!! Except I want about a 16’ one. Shallow draft , both with a nice high bow.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> You won’t!





bryson said:


>


Don't make me take over my in-laws barn! I'd love to do a side console 17.5 Conchfish.

Sorry for the derail Travis.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Travis Smith said:


> Don’t we both!! Except I want about a 16’ one. Shallow draft , both with a nice high bow.


Let me know if you need any platforms  We would be happy to build some for you!


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

Really nice Travis! Looks amazing.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

jbnc said:


> Don't make me take over my in-laws barn! I'd love to do a side console 17.5 Conchfish.
> 
> Sorry for the derail Travis.


No derailment here!! Might as well do a tunnel too.



Bryson Turner said:


> Let me know if you need any platforms  We would be happy to build some for you!


Can you PM me your number please?



Chris Beutel said:


> Really nice Travis! Looks amazing.


Thanks brother!! Put a couple of hours on the new engine last night!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

jbnc said:


> Don't make me take over my in-laws barn! I'd love to do a side console 17.5 Conchfish.
> 
> Sorry for the derail Travis.


You won’t!


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

devrep said:


> very nice Travis. I wanna do a 22 ft panga.


IIRC, Chris said he was anxious to draw up some plans for a panga; hopefully they won't be too far down the road as I think they would sell given the demise of several mfgs who, imho, got away from what made pangas successful -- simple, fuel efficient, and cheap. Rant over.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Travis - 

You did a spectacular build.

What's next?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I figured I would start building a 17.10 x caliber! I figured I could be the first one to have one done..


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

Ha! Keep it up buddy!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Ha! Keep it up buddy!


Keep it up?

He's settin' the pace!


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

Travis Smith said:


> I figured I would start building a 17.10 x caliber! I figured I could be the first one to have one done..


Dave your forms, that boat looks good.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Keep it up?
> 
> He's settin' the pace!


Yeah!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

^
Congrats, Travis....that skiff really handled the 4' chop / 40 knot winds you were in there ( sorry--been reading the microskiff forums for too long )

seriously...the boat looks great


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Great job! I'm jealous of your skills.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very well done Travis looks like it came straight from the boat builder.


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but any progress on finding those plans for the Boron 14?


----------

